# How to find a Standard Poodle True Apricot or chocolate that doesn't fade



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PoodlesRforever said:


> As you may know I have an apricot Minature poodle that faded comepletely to white within a year of age.
> 
> In the future I am considering a standard female poodle. In the color of Apricot or Chocolate. (My Toy Chocolate never faded at all)
> 
> ...


I just saw the pictures of you dog and I would not call him an apricot either. I agree what with Cbrand said. You dog looks like a dark cream that faded.

Sadly there are no Guarantees when it comes to things such as not fading. Some breeders say their dogs do not fade due to a color test. But that is not a fading gene just a dilute gene. You would have to ask the breeders about their breeding progam and do pedigree research. 

I know a few breeders with apricots but I am not sure if they hold their colors.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I totally agree. Both the apricots and browns as well as reds are prone to fading because of all kinds of factors- graying genes, fading factor, dilute genes. If anyone guarantees their dogs wont fade, they are telling you something very risky. The only thing I can recommend is what Roxy said...look at pedigrees and see what is back there, and look at as many of their past puppies as you can- young and older. If you see a lot on consistency in their dogs holding their colour, then keep them in mind. Best of luck.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

When you do find a breeder that you like both Arreau and Roxy are correct it will be the pedigree that you will look at . I have an apricot girl that has never faded. But if you look at her pedigree you will see why..
She has Apricot Black and Red behind her , no whites and only two cream .. So you can see by looking at it that the fading should be very little to none at all. In other words the risk will be minimal 
And if you get the chance to see Grandparents all the better...No one can guarantee that their dogs wont face..And you are asking about several colors that are recessives and are prone to fading..


----------

